# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  In your lucid dreams do you see 1st person, 3rd person or something else vision ?

## Lucidness

Title pretty much says it all. Just in your lucid dreams, is it as vivid enough to actually see as you would in your awake life? I have normal dreams and they are quite vivid but they happen quite fast and i forget the full effect of what they look like.

----------


## Hot Chocolate

Most often it'll be 1st person, but 3rd person is possible. You'll probably need to put conscious effort into it to achieve 3rd person vision.

----------


## Lucidness

Ok thanks.

----------


## Darkborne

Actually, my dreams are wierd in that my perspective shifts a lot. 

For instance, if i'm alone, more likely I'm first person, but if I start talking to a DC, it'll sometimes change to third. 

Also, when there's an actiony sequence, like I'm running from something canabalt-style or something, it's usually third person.

----------


## sheogorath

Kind of a mix, if that makes any sense. like when i concentrate on an action it is 1st person, but when i am concentrating on scenery it is 3rd.

non lucids are either 1st or 3rd though

----------


## Folqueraine

My lucids are in first-person view, which was a clue last time I became lucid. I wondered whether I was awake because the view was too "real" to be a dream, and yet it was.
In non lucids, my perspective is most often 1 foot above and slightly behind my head.

----------


## Serenity

I usually dream in first person, actively involved in the dream plot and what not. I have had 3rd person dreams where it feels like I'm just watching a movie... but there's no edges to the screen, if that makes any sense. It's like I'm standing there with the DC's, but I have no body, just eyes.

----------


## Denny22

So far every Lucid was 1st person but sometimes in normal dreams it can move to 3rd person.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Seems to me that most of the times in lucids, I am at first person.

But, if it's not very vivid, and I don't really feel in control, it may then partially be in 3rd person.

----------


## Maria92

Oddly enough, though I get a lot of first-person, I also get a whole lot of 3rd person, too. It's about a 4:1 ratio, I would guess.

----------


## Lucidness

Interesting.

----------


## RandomNumber677

My last lucid dream, I saw in third person and didn't know how to go into first person... It sucked...

----------


## Loaf

Both, usually third person when I am dying.

----------


## Xedan

both, like I am the person but I'm watching myself from a little away. Like in an RPG video game. But I'm always 1st person in LDs. Also, I've made myself have an OBE in a lucid if that counts as "other".

----------


## James2302

mines mostly first person, but quite a few times itll be like a movie. i dont do anything and no dc acknowledges me, they just do their own thing and i watch, its kinda weird. and sometimes itll be like watching a video that fills my entire vision but i know im watching it and sometimes i even talk to other dcs. all of these are non lucid.

----------


## Hukif

1st person, a lot like waking, if not equal.

----------


## smoke_1966

> 1st person, a lot like waking, if not equal.



 
exactly like waking if u ask me ...thats how i know im lucid its as real as it gets,  like waking up ,theres no mistaking it its like BAM...

----------


## CarmineEternity

*I think this thread gets made a lot.

Nonetheless, in my non-lucids, I always see in first person, but I can't ever see my body if I were to look down.*

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

It seems to switch around, but general 1st person.
Add a poll?

----------


## Dylan xD

I remember when i had first LD that lasted no longer than 7 seconds, as soon as I noticed I was dreaming I suddenly warped to 1st person view then i moved and woke up  :Bang head:

----------


## panta-rei

Switches.

----------


## Puffin

It's really wierd what I see. I see from 1st person, and then I see from 3rd person as if someone's looking down on me. The wierd thing is, it's not like there's a "split screen" - I am looking at two things at once, but only have one vision... If that makes sense.

----------


## Xedan

Well I've just had my first memorable dream with an omnipotent viewpoint! aaaaaaaaaannnnnndddddd 200 POSTS!

----------


## Jaden

Sorry to dig this up, but I noticed that when I enter LD in different ways I'm in a different perspective.

WILD is so far always first person, where every other time I end up in third person, or what I would call omi-person (I am everyone and all things, its really weird.)

Why I'm bringing this thread back up Is that I am interested in knowing if there is a way to control which perspective you enter a dream in.

If so how?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## I_C_U

I can change the view to whatever I want. Most of the time they are in 1st person view, but I can zoom out at will.

----------


## speedoman

Most of the time my dreams are in 1st person, but sometimes it is like if i am seeing myself in the dream, and I can be some years younger. It is weird, can it be like an out of Body Experience??

----------


## sukritact

I usually dream in third person... probably because I play a lot of computer games.

----------


## BigFan

hmm, mostly in third person. Post above ^^ could explain why, used to play a lot not anymore  :tongue2:

----------


## username695

Usually 3rd person, but sometimes 1st.

----------


## Maladjusted

I almost always dream in first person, lucid or not. I can't imagine a third person ld, that must feel really strange.

----------


## Freemorph

Most of my dreams are first person, sometimes I'll have outer views. And even RTS style views like waaaay above in the clouds top-down. But for the most part first person. As for "something else vision" I have had a static vision before. The view stayed in one place as I watched the dream go with me in it, like I was someone else watching it. Weird.

----------


## Valmancer

My perspective seems to change from 3rd to 1st when I become lucid, but in my non-lucids it's mostly 3rd but sometimes 1st.  Does anyone here have dreams where most of it's just thought. Like you just know something is happening or what color something is without seeing it? I have those once in a while. It's fun as you can have a larger plot to the dream because it is not at all limited to what you see  :smiley:

----------


## reere

Almost all in first person...except when I watch TV in my dream and I can control (not lucid) what is happening in the TV.

----------


## Klaudyw3

I usually dream in third person view but sometimes in first person. One thing nobody mentioned is 4th person view, like seeing through somebody elses eye. Happens in my lucids and often uncontralably. I just think what that person might be doing and tada. Hopefully not skeletons in the bathroom again  ::D:

----------


## reere

Hmm..Seeing through somebody else eye is still first person...

----------


## Marlowe

For some reason, I ALWAYS dream in third person  ::?: 
It's quite annoying, I can't seem to find a way to dream in first person.

----------

